# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto Humoristike II

## e panjohura

...................

----------


## AlbaneZ

Hahahahah  :pa dhembe:

----------


## AlbaneZ

lol

----------


## thirsty



----------


## thirsty



----------


## AlbaneZ

Hahahha

----------


## AlbaneZ



----------


## AlbaneZ

:pa dhembe:

----------


## loneeagle

shume funny ato fotot me siper

----------


## AlbaneZ



----------


## AlbaneZ

hahahah

----------


## irfancana

> shume funny ato fotot me siper


xxx   xxx


Kjo më pëlqeu më tepër.

----------


## saura

Kjo me pelqen per njerin .... qe te na lej rehat ne forum lol

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...54266904_n.jpg

----------


## e panjohura

...............

----------


## e panjohura

> Kjo me pelqen per njerin .... qe te na lej rehat ne forum lol
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...54266904_n.jpg


Kjo edhe me e mire a???

----------


## saura

E panjohura i kam gjet dhe nje te re  :perqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 
mund te zgjedhi lol

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...74611076_n.jpg

----------


## no name

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## jesy



----------


## jesy

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6053/gallina.jpg

----------


## stern

> _prapa do me kesh qdokund "ti e djallzuar"...keshtu me mesovee e para..edhe nena ime eshte engjull...prandaj,eshte dashur te mendosh para se te perqosh  nenen e dikujt ti duhet te ndidhesh e kenaqur nese mbetesh me kaq!ti dhe tjeret pas teje.................!
> 
> _
> 
> *qe ne fillim ju kam tregua,se nuk kam ardhur per tu perqafur!por ju su ndalet aspak........tani ketu me keniii deri sa mos ekzisto ky nen forum.E as ju....edhe pse padrejtesisht jeni ketu.
> 
> ZaNa!*


o goce avash mi avash njehere
do kishe bere mire te mendoje se cfare shkruan
dhe sa per djallezi duhet te jesh ti dhe jo e panjohura,sepse ate kemi kohe qe e njohim dhe eshte nje nder me te Respektuarat ketu,ndersa ti me keto qe po shkruan e ul veten shume poshte
para si ti mshosh lapsit hap syte dhe lezo mire perse e kane komentuar ato ate foto e pastaj futu si xhol
ce zgjata dhe une amon
Saura e panjohura puc puci


Bjeri bjeri se i bi mire

----------

